# Stella



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Stella's beautiful, and :shock: those feathers, gorgeous! :wink: 

You look like a great team, a good bond between you!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow!! She's beautiful! I love her feathers


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Aw =) 
Such a good idea to make monthly videos.


----------

